# Developer buy back??? Please help.... [merged]



## kategio (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello,

I have purchased a timeshare at Grandview las vegas. I was one day late on rescinding. My first payment comes out in May. I was wondering if anyone knows if the developer will buy back the timeshare for a certian price.

 I know we will loose out on money...but I really want to ge rid of it. I found out that as of June I will no longer have a job. I have no way to pay this thing....

Any advice on what to do would be great. Now that I won't have a job...I can't sleep at night

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, but the developer won't buy it back, and usually won't take it back.  They don't want more inventory to sell in a bad economy.  

BUT - you have nothing to lose by asking.  I would call as soon as possible.  

Worst case scenario is that they will turn you over to collections, and then report you to the credit bureaus.  Eventually, they will foreclose, but it will take awhile.

If you are losing your job, I'm guessing that you have other financial problems as well?  If so, you should get some advice as early as possible from a reputable financial planner or attorney.

*WHAT EVER YOU DO, DON'T PAY SOMEONE TO AN UPFRONT FEE TO MAKE THIS PROBLEM GO AWAY - THAT'S ALWAYS A SCAM!*


----------



## kategio (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't believe that there is no way to make this go away! How to companies get away with this.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2011)

kategio said:


> I can't believe that there is no way to make this go away! How to companies get away with this.



Kate - Did the salesman promise you they would buy this back if you couldn't make your payments?

When you buy a timeshare it's just like financing anything else - you are legally obligated to make the payments.  If you get to the point of bankruptcy, it would be included in the bankruptcy with your other debts.

However, please call and let them know you can't make the payments - you never know.  

Good luck!


----------



## kategio (Apr 10, 2011)

No,

The whole sales thing was so mean, and confusing. The sales manager called my husband and I stupid. And that me being a teacher I am smart enough to know how much money I am going to save! She was literally in my face!

It just seemed like such a good way to save money because we take a vacation once a year. I had knots in my stomach the whole time, adn really with i would have listen to my gut.

When we were signing with the verication person...there wasn't even an opportuinty to ask questions. Actually, we didn't even discuss the terms of the timeshare. She talked about how much she loved t outfit adn how pretty I was haha. And the conversation kept rolling.

I AM A FOOL! I am always so smart with money. At the time my husband and *I needed a vacation so badly and were so caught up in everyhting we made a huge mistake!

....now what....


----------



## kategio (Apr 10, 2011)

and sorry to anawer you question...I can't remember if the sales person said that....I don't think but I am not sure...all thatw as said was that we could go to europe, thailand for like 200$


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2011)

Timeshare sales people can be horrible - be sure you tell the developer that you were mislead - it can't hurt.


----------



## kategio (Apr 10, 2011)

thank you for the help. i will keep everyone posted!!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, they DO give you a way to 'make it go away'. The rescission period.  Once that time passes, you own it. Then the cruel truth that it isn't worth what you committed to pay sets in. I suppose you can ask, but I don't know who. It sure wouldn't be the sales and marketing department you bought from. At this stage, you may be best off to try to rent your weeks for as much as you can. Book during the best school holiday time you can get as far in advance as they will allow. Hopefully your work situation will resolve quickly and your obligations will stay (get) on track. Otherwise, if you don't see that changing, and are in downward financial spiral, think about legal help while you have something to save. Above all, don't try to live on credit cards for everyday living expenses (gas, food, utilities, etc).

Good Luck!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 10, 2011)

You are not the first person who gave into high-pressure sales tactics.
They work on marks like you. That's why they use 'em.

Bankruptcy may be a way out. It exists for folks who have debts they cannot pay becuz they lost their job. It discharges personal liabilities and gives them a fresh start.

Short of that, offer whoever holds your note a deed "in lieu of foreclosure," and say otherwise, that you are not worried about your credit score, can handle collection agencies _(use caller ID and ignore them)_, and they will never see a dime.

The only other alternative is to honor your contract and learn to enjoy your TS.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 10, 2011)

As Jim stated you had your opportunity - one that tends to be far longer than most purchases allow IF they allow it at all. 

Timeshare sales tactics are terrible, meant to mislead and make a huge sale at inflated prices but none of it illegal (at least not what you agree to in writing - what they SAID isn't enforceable and likely included many half truths or worse).

Now you own it.  But you may be able to talk them into taking it back if you give up your down payment  (and maybe more). IF they are willing do it as no timeshare is worth on reslae anything close to what you pay a developer. Best to get out now if you can & save years of annual fees.  If not then learn how best to use what you bought and treat it as a very expensive life lesson. Bought right - usually that means resale - timeshare ownership /ue can be a great value. Good luck.


----------



## eal (Apr 10, 2011)

I would get organized  to rent the first year's week - using TUG markeplace, redweek.com, myresortnetwork.com, etc.  You might as well get some income from it until you figure out a longer-term plan.


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Howzzat?*



kategio said:


> I can't believe that there is no way to make this go away! How to companies get away with this.



No disrespect or personal offense intended, but you *voluntarily* *chose* to sign a legally binding contract. How / why are you in disbelief that you can't now make that legally binding contract just "go away"?   

Developer sales weasels are certainly just exactly that --- *they are weasels*. That said, however, you have some personal responsibilty and accountability here. You *chose* to sign a legally binding contract --- and then you failed to utilize the cancellation rights and period provided to you by law and overtly identified to you in writing within your contract documents.

I feel badly for you, but this is quite frankly a problem of your very own making.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 11, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> At this stage, you may be best off to try to rent your weeks for as much as you can. Book during the best school holiday time you can get as far in advance as they will allow.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Jim Ricks





			
				eal said:
			
		

> I would get organized to rent the first year's week - using TUG markeplace, redweek.com, myresortnetwork.com, etc. You might as well get some income from it until you figure out a longer-term plan.



Best advice so far, since you'll be out of work anyway....Hell, if you get REALLY REALLY LUCKY, you may be able to pay the mortgage the MF and make a dollar or two(very very unlikely)...If the mods/admins allow..maybe you could post where you bought, fixed or floating week, and which week/how many points....and we can help suggest where you can rent it and what weeks you should try to get


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> If the mods/admins allow..maybe you could post where you bought, fixed or floating week, and which week/how many points....and we can help suggest where you can rent it and what weeks you should try to get



Unfortunately, the OP bought at Grandview Las Vegas, and there are TONS of cheap rentals and last calls at that resort that she would be in direct rental competition with. Her only hope is to get in ahead of the developer for high demand weeks when the place is full.

She is definitely paddling upstream with a very short paddle. Depending on her other debt obligations and employment outlook, bankruptcy might be her best shot at a fresh start without this thing dragging her down for years.

Jim Ricks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2011)

kategio said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was one day late on rescinding. ...



Said WHO? It might pay to have *a lawyer *look over the rescind info, documentation, original contract, and their refusal to honor your legal notice. It is NV law. And 1 day - business day, legal holiday, mailing date, not counting day of signing the paperwork ....

Besides, TS sales persons and their bosses are called weasals for a reason. 

Good luck ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 11, 2011)

*I Hate When That Happens.*




Passepartout said:


> She is definitely paddling upstream with a very short paddle. Depending on her other debt obligations and employment outlook, bankruptcy might be her best shot at a fresh start without this thing dragging her down for years.


I think that just about the worst part of the timeshare biz is pressuring people to take pricey intervals they can't afford, paying high interest on the never-never plan,  while leading those buyers to believe they are getting something valuable that will lock in pre-paid vacations -- all with zero opportunity to discover the truth before signing up & with minimal opportunity for course correction afterward via rescission.  

I know, I know -- some people have convinced themselves that they actually get value for money by paying full freight for timeshares.  But I think that persuasion occurs after the fact, when they're past the point of no return & seeking solace.  I can't imagine anyone with a clear view of timeshares & timesharing signing up to pay big bux for any full freight timeshare, even though now & then someone comes along insisting that major money for developer perks & prime-season ocean view is worth the disproportionate cost.  

For every 1 like that, however, I suspect there are dozens & dozens more like kategio who find themselves snookered into a financially damaging situation. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 11, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> I think that just about the worst part of the timeshare biz is pressuring people to take pricey intervals they can't afford, paying high interest on the never-never plan,  while leading those buyers to believe they are getting something valuable that will lock in pre-paid vacations -- all with zero opportunity to discover the truth before signing up & with minimal opportunity for course correction afterward via rescission.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



This is what bothers me most about some of the posts on here that say "You signed for it, its your responsibility"...These high high pressure sales tactics aren't really something the average person knows how to deal with...and with the lack of True information given out....it definitely borders on fraud, i can't blame someone for signing a contract while basically under duress....i don't even get how its legally binding

OK Looking into it a bit...Grandview is mostly 2br lock offs...Fixed or Floating weeks(Did you get RCI Points in the contract?) and usually around $700 a year MF, This allows you to 'lock-off' the rooms and rent them individually, not including the mortgage on the property(How much is that a month?) Thats about $350 you need to make per rental week + what ever your mortgage is...That seems to be possible

Now what i don't know and others may...What are the most popular weeks in Vegas(In case your a floating week)?  Are there any exchange companies that let you rent your exchanged weeks(So you can rent other locations)?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> This is what bothers me most about some of the posts on here that say "You signed for it, its your responsibility".......i don't even get how its legally binding



The short answer here is, IT ISN'T. Not for at least 5 business days. Not to side with the developers, 'cause they generally ARE weasels, but State Gov't regulation allowing buyers a reasonably amount of time before the contract they sign becomes valid and enforceable is really pretty fair. More fair would be BOLD PRINT at the top of the contract saying *YOU HAVE 5 DAYS TO BACK OUT OF THIS UNFAIR CONTRACT* would be better, but you have to take what you get. 

Still better would be if timeshares held the value that people 'invest' in them and didn't have to find that they lose 90+% of their value before the ink is dry. Personally, I wonder if it will ever get back to where resales were worth 1/2 of retail prices. That's about where they were when I  bought my first resale TS and felt so smug about it.

Still, I wish the OP well. We stayed at Grandview on a $259 week last month and saw an endless parade of salesweasels and their marks around the place. I knew what they were getting into, but there is just no way to warn them.

Jim Ricks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Golf Shirts.*




Passepartout said:


> We stayed at Grandview on a $259 week last month and saw an endless parade of salesweasels and their marks around the place. I knew what they were getting into, but there is just no way to warn them.


What's needed are bright neon-color golf shirts, 100% cotton, emblazoned front & back *. . .* 

*BUY TIMESHARES RESALE 
SAVE THOUSANDS
tug2.net*​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> This is what bothers me most about some of the posts on here that say "You signed for it, its your responsibility"...These high high pressure sales tactics aren't really something the average person knows how to deal with...and with the lack of True information given out....it definitely borders on fraud, i can't blame someone for signing a contract while basically under duress....i don't even get how its legally binding



Despite how we "feel" about the tactics - and lets be clear, they suck to put it in nearly to be censored terms - the fact is that a contract entered into by two willing parties is binding.  Timeshares aren't the only ones sold with pressure (have you been through a Kirby Vacuum pitch, maybe one of those dinners, "safety" seminars where they are selling pricy smoke/fire detection systems or even a high pressure insurance/investment presentation- they are all alike and while the underlying product or service may have a value it probably isn't a good value purchased under these plans) but they do tend to set the bar for high cost/low intrinsic value.  It is well known that these are questionable ways to buy anything but once you commit they are binding. Many rules/regulations/laws have been put in place to help protect the buyer but you can only do so much to stop people from making very bad decisions. It is a cost of a free marketplace. 

The important thing in any contract is to know what you are agreeing t in writing. THAT is clearly in front of you, on paper, and if it isn't in there it doesn't count (oral representations are specifically given zero value).  

Trying to pass the obligation/costs to others after YOU sit and make a terrible decision is not going to fly.  If you decide to make a commitment then undoing it is also your problem. No one forced you to attend or sign the papers.  If you do then deal with the consequences. Period. And learn from the bad choices made and the often high cost to get out of them.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 11, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> The important thing in any contract is to know what you are agreeing t in writing. THAT is clearly in front of you, on paper, and if it isn't in there it doesn't count (oral representations are specifically given zero value).



I've mentioned just crossing things out in the contract put in front of you before...But many people have said...That wouldn't make a difference because the information in front of you doesn't include HUNDREDS of pages of BOD/HOA language....How can anyone be held to a contract in which it would be IMPOSSIBLE to know what they are signing on for?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I've mentioned just crossing things out in the contract put in front of you before...But many people have said...That wouldn't make a difference because the information in front of you doesn't include HUNDREDS of pages of BOD/HOA language....How can anyone be held to a contract in which it would be IMPOSSIBLE to know what they are signing on for?



It is not impossible as thats why there is hundreds of pages of detail. If you don't agree - don't sign. If you don't understand then get a lawyer to explain it BEFORE you sign.  If it's too much to read - DON'T SIGN!  Simply signing and hoping will never work and there is ALWAYS the option to wait.  Just don't sign until you know what you are signing. That is how contract law works. As far too many here know if you ignore that and sign anyway YOU are bound and that is as it should be or no contract would ever be enforceable.  They are and you are bound by what you agree to in writing. 

Actually crossing things out - while technically not binding in many case- would tend to show your intent to make the contract less one sided and would tend to help you win a case if it ever got that far. So it isn't a bad idea to make a few changes - initialed by BOTH sides or it's still not binding - hat may ultimately get you out if that is your desire. Without at least that effort then you won't win the case.


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Flawed logic...*



Ridewithme38 said:


> These high high pressure sales tactics aren't really something the average person knows how to deal with...and with the lack of True information given out....it definitely borders on fraud, i can't blame someone for signing a contract while basically under duress....i don't even get how its legally binding<<



Without even addressing my strong disagreement with your particular logic, I'll merely state (again) that *contract cancellation rights and instructions are provided, in writing, right there along with all of the other contract documents (as is overtly and specifically required by law)*. 

Accordingly, regardless of the "stress" or "duress" of the presentation itself, what would you proffer as a credible explanation or justification for *not bothering to read (or act upon), in the privacy and comfort of your own home, the provided contract cancellation instructions until nearly a week later?*  

Personally, If I had signed a contract (for anything) for big money, I'd be reading (...and then re-reading, and then reading over again) *all* of its' contents --- and I would be doing so *pronto*. 

But maybe that's just me....


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 11, 2011)

theo said:


> Accordingly, regardless of the "stress" or "duress" of the presentation itself, what would you proffer as a credible explanation or justification for *not bothering to read (or act upon), in the privacy and comfort of your own home, the provided contract cancellation instructions until nearly a week later?*
> 
> Personally, If I had signed a contract (for anything) for big money, I'd be reading (...and then re-reading, and then reading over again) *all* of its' contents --- and *pronto*.
> 
> But maybe that's just me....



I would also, i also bring a black sharpie with me to any contract negotiations, but thats just me....I may tend to under estimate the Average American...But i think most of them still believe in magic and what they are told being accurate without having to read the book or contract....Even so, Duress is a Legal term and a Valid reason to have a contract go up as invalid...the TS sellers are smart, BUT being held for hours without food or water, being screamed at and threatened...any one of those things SHOULD make a contract invalid

PLUS from what i've been reading here...Most of the contract just states the cost...and to defer to the BOD/HOA documents for more information...while NOT providing you with the HOA/BOD contracts...You can't read what you don't get


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

all the more reason not to sign in the sales meeting without returning home and doing research.


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2011)

*You avoided / evaded the real issue here...*



Ridewithme38 said:


> You can't read what you don't get



To repeat, once again  --- the buyer *did* get clear and specific cancellation instructions, in writing, along with all of the other contract documents. The law requires this to be done. Period.  

So, to repeat once again --- what *possible* credible explanation can there be to not even bother to read or act upon those cancellation instructions which *were* provided, until nearly a week later?

The condo declaration documents, etc. are completely irrelevant to this clear, fundamental question.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Apr 11, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> What's needed are bright neon-color golf shirts, 100% cotton, emblazoned front & back *. . .*
> 
> *BUY TIMESHARES RESALE
> SAVE THOUSANDS
> tug2.net*​




Now, *THAT* might make for a very swift sales presentation...:hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

or a billboard outside of orlando....


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 11, 2011)

theo said:


> To repeat, once again  --- the buyer *did* get clear and specific cancellation instructions, in writing, along with all of the other contract documents. The law requires this to be done. Period.
> 
> So, to repeat once again --- what *possible* credible explanation can there be to not even bother to read or act upon those cancellation instructions which *were* provided, until nearly a week later?
> 
> The condo declaration documents, etc. are completely irrelevant to this clear, fundamental question.



The 300 page Condo Declaration documents are a HUGE part of this discussion...Take a working man, and give him 3days to read 300 page document and understand all the legal mumbo jumbo, while figuring out why NOTHING it states matches what he was told...and THEN have him figure out the US Postal system to send everything he needs in in two days....Again, maybe i'm under estimating the average american...But the REASON they don't send it back in time, is because they just don't have the time to do it...

Most Americans go on faith for alot of things(NOT me) they believe what their teachers tell them, what the police tell them, what their preacher says, hell even used cars and home sales need a certain amount of legal disclosure to operate...people put faith in that....When they leave that TS sales presentation, they have NO REASON not to believe that everything that guy said was the truth....The problems comes up 6months to a year later when they get a break of their 16hr shifts digging ditches....and get a chance to actually read what they've signed...people are shocked that the salesman could just outright LIE to them like that


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Pure, unadulterated bulls#%t...*



Ridewithme38 said:


> The 300 page Condo Declaration documents are a HUGE part of this discussion...Take a working man, and give him 3days to read 300 page document and understand all the legal mumbo jumbo, while figuring out why NOTHING it states matches what he was told...and THEN have him figure out the US Postal system to send everything he needs in in two days....Again, maybe i'm under estimating the average american...But the REASON they don't send it back in time, is because they just don't have the time to do it...



Frankly, your typical and consistently ongoing Gen X / Gen Y denial of the entire concept of personal responsibility and / or accountability offends (to be more honest, actually disgusts) me, but I will nonetheless attempt to remain a gentleman in the interests of conducting intelligent and civil debate.

That someone has several hours to attend a sales presentation and devote that much time to commit to spending tens of thousands of dollars to "vacation", yet can't later find the time to read the contract which they have voluntarily executed (*or the specific instructions provided in writing on how to cancel it*), frankly just defies both logic and common sense, at least in my personal opinion.

In short, I think we are clearly just going to have to agree to *completely* disagree here...


----------



## kategio (Apr 11, 2011)

*Timeshare Answer*

The company Timeshare Answer claims they can get rid of your timeshare. They are not reselling it, they are going by misrepresentation. DOES THIS WORK??? you ahve to pay them upfront 2600$$ but they said if they can't they give you a 100% refund


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2011)

Any upfront FEE COMPANY is almost likely a SCAM. They have requested money upfront - and every scam company comes with some totally unenforceable promise. After 60 days, your credit card company will not reverse the charge.

Did you pay a lawyer for an opinion about your originally sent rescind letter?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2011)

The common wisdom is not to pay anyone upfront but hey, you may be the first. If it has happened, I don't recall anyone here being successful. I'd get references from them and call 'satisfied' customers before consenting to send money. But that just skeptical ol' me.  Jim


----------



## e.bram (Apr 11, 2011)

You could opt for a jury trial. OJ did and got out.(once anyway)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Any upfront FEE COMPANY is almost likely a SCAM. They have requested money upfront - and every scam company comes with some totally unenforceable promise. After 60 days, your credit card company will not reverse the charge.
> 
> Did you pay a lawyer for an opinion about your originally sent rescind letter?



DID YOU EVEN SEND a rescind letter? Or did you call the developer who told you "sorry, too late to cancel"?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 11, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Most Americans go on faith for alot of things(NOT me) they believe what their teachers tell them, what the police tell them, what their preacher says, hell even used cars and home sales need a certain amount of legal disclosure to operate...people put faith in that....When they leave that TS sales presentation, they have NO REASON not to believe that everything that guy said was the truth....The problems comes up 6months to a year later when they get a break of their 16hr shifts digging ditches....and get a chance to actually read what they've signed...people are shocked that the salesman could just outright LIE to them like that


"Gosh - look at all of this paperwork. I can't read and understand it all within five days, and enjoy my vacation. What do I do now?"


 Option A: If I don't understand what I'm signing, I shouldn't agree to it. I guess I better rescind.
 
 Option B: That sales person wouldn't mislead me.  Even though he was really mean and high pressure, and called my husband stupid, I guess I can trust him.
I don't understand why it's unreasonable to expect people to pick Option A.

******

Personally, I did read all of the documentation in my hotel room when we made our first purchase (from the developer) and I did rescind in large part because of what I learned in reading those documents.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 11, 2011)

As has been pointed here  already you agreed to this deal and you are stuck with it. 

That dosent mean you dont have options. One of those options that hasnt been discussed here except in talent312's post is to simply not pay. Dont pay the mortgage payment and dont pay the maintenance fees.

Please dont misunderstand me Im not recommending this approach....and Im not recommending any other approach. You have do do your own research and consult with your own advisors  then plot your own course of action

there will be consequences if you default and they should be laid out in the contract, so read that and understand what those consequences are. 

I would bet that if you or someone acting on your behalf (a lawyer perhaps) was able to convince the right people that you were simply refusing to pay, they would back down and honor your rescission letter even if it was a day late. 

The fact is you don't have to pay as long as you are willing to face the consequences of that decision.   Understand your options and the consequences and then decide


----------



## ronparise (Apr 11, 2011)

theo said:


> Frankly, your typical and consistently ongoing Gen X / Gen Y denial of the entire concept of personal responsibility and / or accountability offends (to be more honest, actually disgusts) me, but I will nonetheless attempt to remain a gentleman in the interests of conducting intelligent and civil debate.
> 
> That someone has several hours to attend a sales presentation and devote that much time to commit to spending tens of thousands of dollars to "vacation", yet can't later find the time to read the contract which they have voluntarily executed (*or the specific instructions provided in writing on how to cancel it*), frankly just defies both logic and common sense, at least in my personal opinion.
> 
> In short, I think we are clearly just going to have to agree to *completely* disagree here...



And will disagree with you 

but Im  disgusted too. 

Its just that Im disgusted by all the sanctimonious BS being tossed around here about personal responsibility or the lack of it and who is responsible. 

The problem, theo,  is with our generation the baby boomers, not our kids. We are the ones  that squandered what our parents built for us and then handed our children the mess. 

The responsible thing for the original poster to do is to make sure she can care for her  family.  If that means defaulting on a timeshare contact so be it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2011)

OP lives in Canada. Found that info in one of their other threads.


----------



## lll1929 (Apr 11, 2011)

You always have the option of stopping your monthly payments.  I did that last year with my Marriott property.  

After not paying for 6 months, Marriott said I could give it back, as long as I was current with my Maint fees.  I elected to accept their offer.  It was NOT considered a foreclosure and my credit score was not damaged too terribly bad.  

Good luck...


----------



## kategio (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the advice.

I would have rescinded on th fifth day, but my husband was in the field training for Afghanistan. I waited until he was home to sign the papers. I had read over the contract and read the bad reviews on the internet. I wish he would have been home because things would be a lot different now.

I have been reading about a deed in lieu of foreclosure. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2011)

kategio said:


> Thank you so much for all the advice.
> 
> I would have rescinded on th fifth day, but my husband was in the field training for Afghanistan. I waited until he was home to sign the papers. I had read over the contract and read the bad reviews on the internet. I wish he would have been home because things would be a lot different now.



I read that you DID attempt to rescind but were a day late. If I understood that correctly, and the delay was caused by waiting for your husband's signature on the rescission form, I think I would try to appeal to the decency of the developer to be a little more flexible to a soldier's family. Tell them that you can't afford vacations now, but if they will allow you to rescind- or even buy back the contract for a reasonable price, you'd be more inclined to buy a timeshare from them when you can afford vacations. Otherwise, you will be forced to default or BK and those courts always look favorably on soldiers' families. It may not work, but might be worth a try.

As always through this, good luck.

Jim Ricks


----------



## kategio (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Jim

I appreciate that. I will keep you all posted.

Kate


----------



## kategio (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi. I sent the rescind letter one day late. I had to wait for mu husbands signature. he is out in teh field training for Afghanistan. has he have been home this ould have been a different story. Do you think we can maybe pead our case??


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 12, 2011)

kategio said:


> Thank you so much for all the advice.
> 
> I would have rescinded on th fifth day, but my husband was in the field training for Afghanistan. I waited until he was home to sign the papers. I had read over the contract and read the bad reviews on the internet. I wish he would have been home because things would be a lot different now.
> 
> I have been reading about a deed in lieu of foreclosure. Does anyone have any experience with this?





Passepartout said:


> I read that you DID attempt to rescind but were a day late. If I understood that correctly, and the delay was caused by waiting for your husband's signature on the rescission form, I think I would try to appeal to the decency of the developer to be a little more flexible to a soldier's family. Tell them that you can't afford vacations now, but if they will allow you to rescind- or even buy back the contract for a reasonable price, you'd be more inclined to buy a timeshare from them when you can afford vacations. Otherwise, you will be forced to default or BK and those courts always look favorably on soldiers' families. It may not work, but might be worth a try.
> 
> As always through this, good luck.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Ahhh - additional significant information. 

I completely agree with  Jim's suggestions.  If that doesn't work I suggest you contact a local news media consumer action hotline.  With the addition that your husband was in Afghanistan I think that would play well into the type of story they are often looking for.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 12, 2011)

its been a long...long time since I was in the military, but I seem to remember that there was someone on every base to help soldiers if they needed legal advice .... Find them


----------



## kategio (Apr 13, 2011)

*Vacation Village Voyages QUESTION....HELP!*

Quick question,

When you purchase a vacation village voyages program, are you in it for life like a timeshare? What if you have everything paid off in full? And you don't want to be a member anymore? Can you just cancel and not be a member?

I am looking for some info on this program. The company is offering me this program instead of a timeshre that I bought that i cannot afford.

PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2011)

This will only add to your problems.  You will still have continuing fees, and these types of companies are famous for NOT taking your first timeshare out of your name.  Then you will have fees for TWO products!

There are no easy outs - any type of deal like this will only cause MORE problems.  

Right now you should focus on getting out of your original contract using the good advice you have already received.

If you have more questions/comments, please post them in this thread, instead of staring new ones - thanks!


----------



## kategio (Apr 13, 2011)

okay this is a nightmare!!

The owner support guy said that we can take this deal to get out of out existing timeshare! He said that it would be a omre affordable program and that we would not have rising MF.

I cannot believe that they are scamming again! So what is this program anyways? He sent me info and more info but it just goes on how great it is without any details. I seriously though that this was a way out of timeshare hell and we would not own anything...we would just be a member. And that we could cancel our membership after our fees ahve been paid!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2011)

Did you call the sales office and talk to this person?

Or is this someone who called or contacted you independently?

You will not get any help by calling the sales office - their job is to talk you out of trying to get out of your purchase.

Right now you know nothing about this new offer - don't make the same mistake of signing up for something you don't understand, all over again.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2011)

This is just my personal opinion, but this is what I would do.

Right now, rescind the original contract following the instructions in your sales packet EXACTLY.  State that you were unable to rescind within 5 days, because your husband is in the military and he was unavailable to sign the rescission papers until today because of his military service.  Don't be wishy-washy.  Be firm in your letter.

Send the letter registered - return receipt requested.  Keep copies of everything.  

Then dispute the charges with your credit card company.

Then wait for a response.

When they call - be ready to be tough!  Insist that you were legally unable to rescind because of your husband's military service and that you ARE going to rescind now.  

Don't get drawn into long arguments and counter offers.  No matter what they say, you repeat the same thing - Please process our rescission, we are not going to purchase this timeshare.  Say it as many times as you have to.

I can't guarantee that it will work, but it's a place to start.


----------



## kategio (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help. The person that I am talking to right now (through email because he never returns my calls) is int e owner support part of the company.

He told me that even if you are one day late or one year the law is the law. My husband was only away for part of our recission period and I am scared that they will use that. The thing is that it isn't fair because if he was home on the 4th and 5th day I would not be in this mess.

They said that we have 3 options:

1. pay on our time share now for a lower interest payment

2. get a smaller package, more affordable like this VVV package...which is not a timeshare

3. or 3 foreclose and we are screwed. I do not want to mess around with that.

Is this VVV package just a membership...or are we locked in for life?


----------



## kategio (Apr 13, 2011)

P.S

Don't worry i will never rush into anything again


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2011)

> The person that I am talking to right now (through email because he never returns my calls) is int e owner support part of the company.



How do you know he is with the company?  How do you know he isn't some scammer who read about your problem right here on TUG and is now trying to sucker you into another deal?


Kate - Listen again - the sales office is NOT going to help you.  

Just because "they" said you only have 3 options doesn't make it TRUE!

You have NOTHING to lose by trying to rescind now, and playing the military service card - nothing!  

You have EVERYTHING to lose by going along with more sales baloney options that you don't even understand.

The worst thing they can say is "no" - so what?  If you don't try, you will never know.


----------



## kategio (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, I will give it a go!

thanks and I will keep you posted!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2011)

Can you get your husband's supervisor to write a letter to include stating that your husband was deployed on the dates involved - on military letterhead and as pompous and official as possible?


----------



## prickler (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't let everyone make you feel stupid for falling prey to those snakes at the grandview. Before I knew anything about timeshares my fiance and I feel for their lies and bought a small package at the grandview. I was very hesitant, but we love to travel and my fiance was mesmerized by the sales pitch. I caved in only after the promises of "building equity" and "investing in the future." 

When I got home I did dome research and found out that what we had just bought was basically worthless. Then I had to crush my fiances new found excitement by informing her that we needed to rescind asap. Waiting to have my deposit refunded and recession paperwork finalized was excruciating. The sales lady even had the nerve to contact my fiance after I sent the recession paperwork in and ask if we were having financial problems at home. (yeah I cant afford to throw away $15,000) Probably the most aggravating 2 weeks of my life. I feel very fortunate I was able to get my money back.

I would never purchase from such people after the knowledge I have gained through tug. The average person who attends these presentations doesn't have the luxury of information only countless hours of research can provide. They target specific demographics for a reason. 

The fact that you are researching and trying to rescind puts you ahead of 90% of the suckers who fall for the lies. I wish you the best in your quest to rescind. Do they really expect us to believe their product is worth thousands of dollars and they won't take it back for free?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 14, 2011)

I suggest that before your DH (dear husband) deploys again, or if deployed, that he give you a power of attorney to sign his name and act in his stead. There are forms on the net or a JAG  office can help.

With a POA, there is no need to wait for him to come home to take care of business. For that matter, with his approval, you could easily have signed his name and the sales-creeps would have been none the wiser.

*But that's water under the bridge.*

I suggest that you and your DH read up on the federal "Soldier's and Sailor's Relief Act" which provides protections for military personnel who are sued... as you will likely be when the bill collectors realize that you are not going to pay. 

As long as you are prepared for the down-side... harassing phone calls, threatening letters and a visit from a process server. It all sounds scary, but lots of people look decide not to honor contracts on a cost-benefit basis. If keeping your $$ in your pocket, even if sued, is more important than compliance, do wht you have to do.

As for them doing the right thing due to your DH's service, don't hold your breath. In a perfect world, folks would treat other folks with kindness and understanding, but in the timeshare-world, laws and contracts are strictly enforced.


----------

